#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Petrel 2010 - Please help me for get all Books

## Jasem

hi my dear friends. i need below list books of Petrel 2010 and sample data of them. i need them fastly. please help me:

Petrel 2010 - Introduction to Structural & Fault Analysis Module (RDR)
Petrel 2010 - Petrel Structural Modeling
Petrel 2010 - Workflow Editor and Uncertainty Analysis
Petrel 2010 - Applied Well Correlation
Petrel 2010 - Petrel Multipoint and Conditional Facies Modeling
Petrel 2010 - Data Management


Petrel 2010 - Fracture Modeling

if you have them, or some of them, please contact to me. i can exchnage with news softwares and trainig material  :Friendly Wink: See More: Petrel 2010 - Please help me for get all Books

----------


## budz

Hi,

Please upload this book "Estimator's Man-hour Manual on heating, airconditioning, ventilating and plumbing".
i really appreciate your help.

----------


## Zhing Xa

hello man

i have some sample Project for Petrel. if you like i can send them to you  :Smile: 

best wishes to you

----------


## Jasem

thanks Zhing Xa  :Smile:  can you send me list of your project? i need some import data for Petrel

----------


## liran_b_m

Hallo Zhing,
Can you send me sample projects? Do you have any tutorial for Petrel 2011?
Regards

----------


## abdou2403

To Jasem#

see the link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ther you can find demo projects and ofcourse data,

http://www.egpet.net/vb/redirector.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.4shared.com%2F  rar%2F3MibpUCe%2Fcursos_petrelpart1.html
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Thanks to Jrtn*

----------


## abdou2403

H*i all;

Anybody  can help to find these manuals;

Petrel 2010 - Introduction to Structural & Fault Analysis Module (RDR)
Petrel 2010 - Petrel Structural Modeling
Petrel 2010 - Workflow Editor and Uncertainty Analysis
Petrel 2010 - Applied Well Correlation
Petrel 2010 - Petrel Multipoint and Conditional Facies Modeling
Petrel 2010 - Data Management
Petrel 2010 - Fracture Modeling

regards*

----------


## grim

The best tutorial is in Petrel programme. If you have an access to Petrel Software -  I would have a suggestion for u - to print guide petrel tutorial ('s HTML)

----------


## abdou2403

to grim:

*thanks for idea,

but the manuals i'm looking for are tutorials (demoprojects) and they are useful to start practicing petrel,*

----------


## maqsoodPE

Kindly, send me sample project for petrel on my mail address at 
maqsoodqp@hotmail.com

if u r comfortable.

----------


## wjxjiarong

HI gurus, I need techlog 2013 , do you have any suggestion? Thanks.

----------


## mh.golestan

> To Jasem#
> 
> see the link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



The Links are not valid would you please send it again?
Thanks

----------


## mh.golestan

> To Jasem#
> 
> see the link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



The Links are not valid would you please send it again?
ThanksSee More: Petrel 2010 - Please help me for get all Books

----------

